# Was your Dad. Uncle, Grandpa an FA?



## blubrluvr (Oct 14, 2010)

My Dad still to this day insists on pointing out SSBBWs to me when he sees them. It is usually predicated or punctuated with the Italian: "Marone" which is roughly translated as "Mary, mother of Christ!" He once commented that "Fat girls have the prettiest skin". My mom is a big woman but was not always so. She says that Dad's cooking made her that way.

So, is there a genetic component to FA-dom? I think Dad knows my preference.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nope. I'm more than likely the only one in my family.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

My dad, my mom, both sets of grandparents, assorted aunts, uncles, cousins and me.
(oh and although all three of my siblings married thin people (as did I) they (we) also dated fat people as frequently as they dated thin people.)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

My mom was into the men with the V shape, my father was always into plump women. His biggest porn collection included big women, especially SSBBWs and had a calendar of SSBBWs in his workshop. When I started working in there as well (I had a small engine repair business and did woodwork) he tried to hide it but he wasn't that good at it.

Yet, he was brutal to me about my weight throughout all my life. The women he's dating now are BBWs as well. He only ever dated 2 thin women and only because his father would approve.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 15, 2010)

no not at all. they would have thought the whole idea was nuts not because of an attraction to fat women but the idea that they had to worry about categorizing what they liked especially when it came to me. most of my uncles cousins grandpas etc... were all over the board. many had more than one marriage or relationship with partners of varied sizes. none of them ever made lots of statements about their attractions to the particulars of women's bodies especially NOT around me anyway. they were pretty sensitive about respecting women and wouldn't have brought that out around us since it was considered to be in bad taste. they spent most of their time around me talking about character etc... and when they did address looks it was in terms of a woman's overall beauty which didn't seem to be attached to anything specific at all besides her pride in herself and her personal honor. they gave me the impression that size was a none issue for them. they loved it if a woman was lovely but that never seemed to be tied to what size she was. they may have thought it but they never forced it on me. i am forever indebted to them for their attitude. i know life doesn't have to be a hell hole of weights and measures for women because of them. <3333333333333333


----------



## toni (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope. None of them.


----------



## Russ2d (Oct 15, 2010)

My uncle is a bigtime FA, as am I.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2010)

I never knew my grandfather but I assume he was. My grandmother was supersized and he knocked her up six times in succession and would have kept it up if he hadna died.


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2010)

Certainly neither my Dad nor Mom. I doubt it on my grandparents, although my Mom's mom was about five foot nothing and petite, and fell hard enough for a tall, somewhat husky, young farmer to move out to the middle of nowhere to a not so wealthy farm to be with him, so you never know. My Aunts definitely not, my one uncle by blood I don't think so, although his two wives were not particularly thin, so he could have preferred 'curvy'?


----------



## kioewen (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope. As far as I know, no male member of my family preferred plus-size women.

Moreover, neither my mother nor either grandmother were full-figured. One aunt was plus-size, but she was overseas and I never knew her.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 15, 2010)

I always wondered if my dad had mild FA tendencies. Unfortunately, I never got a chance to discuss the issue with him.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

There's a similar thread with two pages of responses here --> Link

It's on the FA/FFA board, you'll find replies from all. Enjoy


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 15, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Nope. I'm more than likely the only one in my family.



ditto for me, mate. 

but I really don't think there was ever an issue. I dated who I dated, and my parents were kind and civil towards them, be they fat or thin.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope, it's just me. But then again, I'm adopted, so who knows for sure???


----------



## MattB (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm 100% sure I'm the only male in my immediate family who's an FA. If not, they have a great way of hiding it. I have a first cousin who I'm convinced is an FFA, but it's not exactly a topic of conversation...we're not that close.

Interesting though, I've been doing my geneaology and I found an ancient pic of my Greatx3 Grandparents from the 1800's and my Greatx3 Grandmother was very large. It doesn't mean that my Greatx3 Grandfather was an FA...but it was still intriguing to see.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 15, 2010)

My dad totally is. I remember on my first college tour, he really wanted the SSBBW tour guide (Which was actually kind of creepy now that I think about it).

Unfortunately for him (probably fortunately for my sanity) we didn't get her.

He also usually points them out to me. My mother was a pretty big woman as well.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 15, 2010)

My father liked MS-BBWs.


----------



## KendraLee (Oct 15, 2010)

I like this thread idea. Its interesting knowing about peoples families.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 15, 2010)

My dad was definitely NOT an FA and not only hated being various sizes of fat himself but hated me being fat and, by default in his eyes apprently, not beautiful. I don't know for sure about his father but my grandma was mid-sized while he was alive and he loved her one hell of a lot. My father's brothers aren't/weren't FAs but my auntie's husband is very devoted to her and her high, low, and in-between weight journey hasn't negatively affected his love one bit. My brother is almost exactly like my father in this.

On my mother's side the few men involved I don't know well enough to hazard a guess. Her father died when I was one and from what I've pieced together he had to be bribed into giving up the single life to marry my odd maternal grandmother! She was slender then (and beautiful always) so who knows?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 15, 2010)

My dad was unashamedly an FA. My mom was a big woman. Dad loved her for a lot of reasons, and that was among them. He never made a secret of it. He didn't jump for joy or cheer when I started dating larger ladies, but he let me know he thought I had chosen wisely.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 16, 2010)

Most of the men in my family like curvy women, but there's only one other than me that specifically likes big women, and that's my brother. He prefers thin women though.


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Oct 17, 2010)

It HAS to be slightly hereditary. 

My father is a closet FA.

My Grandfather is an extremely open FA.

And I'm just like my grandfather!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

My Daddy has always liked them "short and fat", always said it proudly, and loved to point out his fat wife. I think he's a major ass man, which I hate to even think about but, my Mama's ass apparently runs the show. :doh:


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my grandpa (who took a real shine to me when I was born) was a very mild FA. I also have an uncle (same family side) who I think is one too. 



> Most of the men in my family like curvy women, but there's only one other than me that specifically likes big women, and that's my brother. He prefers thin women though.



lol what, your brother specifically likes big women but prefers thin women?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 17, 2010)

natepogue said:


> I'm pretty sure my grandpa (who took a real shine to me when I was born) was a very mild FA. I also have an uncle (same family side) who I think is one too.
> 
> 
> 
> lol what, your brother specifically likes big women but prefers thin women?



He's not exclusive to one size group. As am I. 

He likes thinner women generally more, but he still finds bigger women attractive and has dated some. The other men in my family whom I've known to have had relationships with big women haven't given me vibes that it's something they find attractive specifically, but are possibly open to it.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 17, 2010)

Mishty said:


> My Daddy has always liked them "short and fat", always said it proudly, and loved to point out his fat wife. I think he's a major ass man, which I hate to even think about but, my Mama's ass apparently runs the show. :doh:



It's tough to think about your parents as sexual beings. I had a cover my ears and yell "LALALALALA" reaction whenever the subject came up. I finally said one time, "I know my parents have done it at least twice [I have one sibling, a sister], and I don't need to know any more than that!"


----------



## natepogue (Oct 17, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> He's not exclusive to one size group. As am I.
> 
> He likes thinner women generally more, but he still finds bigger women attractive and has dated some. The other men in my family whom I've known to have had relationships with big women haven't given me vibes that it's something they find attractive specifically, but are possibly open to it.



To me that's strange. When I think of someone liking big women specifically, it's... well, specifically :eat2: 


I guess your brother is just talented, because I've tried with thin women and they cannot "excite" me :doh:


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 18, 2010)

natepogue said:


> To me that's strange. When I think of someone liking big women specifically, it's... well, specifically :eat2:
> 
> 
> I guess your brother is just talented, because I've tried with thin women and they cannot "excite" me :doh:



some guys do like all kinds of women for all of their differences.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 18, 2010)

Pretty sure my father was, based on the things my mother has told me about him in the past. No one else that I know of (because I didn't really know any of them). My mind and senses tell me that my love of fat women has developed far beyond anything my father has ever felt or experienced. For this I am grateful (in a purely selfish way  ).


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely not. My dad's taste in women is so...typical.

Tall, thin, busty blondes. 



I think he was so vocal about his preferences that he ended up turning me off from conventionally beautiful women. Thanks dad!


----------



## Navydude (Oct 24, 2010)

But my grandfather was......big time!


----------



## b01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I honestly don't know. When I was younger, at age 11, I started noticing girls. Back then I was attracted to skinny women. I even remember getting all excited about the woman from the car scene in Tango and Cash. My first initial peaks into the BBW world came when I was introduced to Susie Sparks by the way of pron, which I admit is not the best way. At first I was grossed out, but still intrigued. Eventually I came over the BBW side. I never let anyone know for years, because I was ashamed of it, as I knew it was not the norm. However, after maturing, I realized that choosing a mate whom happens to be a BBW is nothing to be ashamed of, not too mention, it is quite normal, shows how much I new at that age . Lot of wasted opportunities in those years of discovering myself.:doh:

excuse me for going off topic, maybe I should start a new thread with this post, and the topic will be how did you come to discover you were an FA.


----------



## Orso (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm definitely the one and only FA in my family, from my grand-grandparents downwards.

And I'm proud of it!


----------



## velia (Oct 29, 2010)

It recently became apparent to me that my father is clearly more interested in BBWs. His current wife recently dropped 50 pounds and like six dress sizes to a 10.

I bet he's sad.

Anyway, it is interesting to speculate about whether there's a genetic or nurture contributor to being an FA, though I must say, I had no idea about my father's preference growing up, and I don't think my mom prefers larger men. Hmm.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 11, 2010)

hello . . . I am mexican, everyone is big and everyone loves big . . . lol, in varying ways, shapes and forms. I notice that while we are all big, the culture does like to internally criticize each other for their preference or their personal habits. Then again, mexican-catholics love a good ol' shame'in . . . 

Also, I have noticed lately that my nephews, 4 and 3, are probably going to be FA's . . . I think it has to do with their mom and dad. My brother-in-law had a habit of smacking my sisters butt affectionately [which now he doesnt do because they do it lol], or they pat your tummy. The boys do it to me now, and its a little weird. But they are just babies still. I just think its really funny, because kids do indeed pick up on stuff like that. Future FA's in the making, I suppose


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 11, 2010)

I _think_ my favorite uncle, a goofy, kinda nerdy type, _might_ be, but his ex-wife was normal-sized and my aunt is good match for him in general...so I can't be sure.


----------



## NegativeZero (Nov 11, 2010)

My grandpa definitely was, though he liked smaller BBWs than I do. If it is genetic, maybe it skips a generation!


----------



## Micara (Nov 12, 2010)

I often wonder if my grandpa was. My grandma was built exactly like me... or rather, I am built exactly like her.


----------



## vampir kat (Nov 13, 2010)

My dad was a FA. He would tell my mom regularly that he would jump over 100 skinny women to get to her.  She was the 'brick house' that the Commodores would sing about, LOL.

I wish my dad was alive now, I miss the times I would catch him trying to make a pass at mom and always pinching and grabbing her, giving her a squeeze. She would shriek and he would laugh. There was lots of love at home.

On weekends, they would get their drink on, blast the radio and dance. He always squeezed my mother tightly and say that he would never let her go.

My dad was a FA from the beginning. I wondered how he got this preference cos his mom was so damn skinny and didn't start gaining weight until middle age. Maybe it was a favorite aunt or cousin that shaped his views, but it doesn't matter. Because my dad had married before, there were pictures he had of his previous wives (my mom was #4). The pictures I saw were the same: all his wives were fat. Not just chunky or chubby--fat. Short (5'4") and over 250#.

But he worried about health. Mom was always a big lady, but after me and my sis entered the picture, she had health complications and had gotten too big for her frame. Her knees and hip started bugging her and her blood pressure was high. Dad wanted her to cut back so she wouldn't be in pain and be stuck taking costly drugs. He wanted her to lose 'just a little--but not too much!' cos then there wouldn't be anything left to squeeze, lol. Mom did drop the weight to stop hurting and lower her blood pressure. It would freak out the doctors that as big as she was, she was healthy, her levels had normalized, but to dad, she was just perfect.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 13, 2010)

I asked my Dad, when I was 15---"Dad, do you like fat girls?"

He said "Yup. And thin girls. And short girls. And tall girls. And..."


----------



## b01 (Nov 14, 2010)

JMNYC said:


> I asked my Dad, when I was 15---"Dad, do you like fat girls?"
> 
> He said "Yup. And thin girls. And short girls. And tall girls. And..."



Smart man, and I feel the same way. I hope your dad letting you that know that about himself, kept your mind open to the many variety out there. Who's to say your true love will be a BBW/SSBBW. Or f your a woman BHM/SSBHM. 

I believe soul-mates come in all shapes, sizes, and colors/colours! So keep your mind and heart open to receive that special one. :blush:


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 20, 2010)

Heck no. My family all liked thin women, and none of them understand that I don't.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 20, 2010)

My grandmother's brother was, big time. He had 2 very large wives. One died young of breast cancer, the other outlived him. May he rest in peace!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 20, 2010)

*According to my Mexican Mama, my grandfather adored the "gorditas". He use to say there was nothing in the world like them and praise their beauty.:wubu:*


----------

